# Should I Get a Pittie?



## Watcheke (Dec 13, 2012)

Hey everybody. I've been looking for a dog for a couple months now and out of all the dogs I have seen in shelters and by breeders, I have to say, Pitbulls have been my favorite. I have been doin my research on the breed, and they seem like they can make very excellent companions, but only under specific circumstances. I'm not prejudice toward this breed, And I'm not afraid of dogs at all. But I have absolutely no experience with this breed. I have had several dogs in my life of all different breeds (springer spaniel, German shepherd, greyhound lab mix, even a pug), but never a pitbull. So my question is, are they THAT tricky? Is there one specific way I have to train him so he won't lunge at other dogs? Or are they basically the same as every other dog?

Thanks,
Emily

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

They are not the same as other dogs. For hundreds of years they have been bred for dog fighting and that DNA still runs in their blood. A true to form "pit bull" should never show any human aggression (HA) but dog aggression(DA) is something that is in their genes. DA can be managed but not ever "fixed".

Now as far as the name "pit bull" goes... there's only one type of "pit bull" and that is the american pit bull terrier (APBT). There are other breeds that get called "pit bulls" but they are different breeds altogether. American Bully (AmBully), American Staffordshire Terrier (AST), Staffordshire Bull Terrier (SBT) are the three main ones. Any dog, regardless of what the shelter labels it, is a mutt or mix if it is at the shelter. The ONLY way to tell if a dog is pure bred is by reading its pedigree. Last time I checked stray dogs don't carry papers.

And for training, there are all kinds of methods that work well. My boy is VERY food motivated, so I can get him to do pretty much anything for food. But I've noticed that these dogs in general tend to be quick learners. 

But yes, when managed and traine correctly these dogs make the best companions or working dogs, depending on ur lifestyle. I for one will always have a bulldog of some sort in my house.


----------



## Watcheke (Dec 13, 2012)

Thank you so much for the information, I appreciate it. Is it difficult to manage their aggression toward other dogs? Would you recommend me getting one, even with no experience with the breed? I'm willing to learn and spend time doing stuff with him, but if dog aggression is a very serious problem with the breed and difficult to manage, I'm reluctant to try.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

with any bully breed you are going to take a chance with having to deal with dog aggression. You see it in all she listed above and all the other ones like american bulldogs, even english bulldogs . So be prepared for dog aggression. There are many threads here you can search and read up on { use the search bar at the top}.
As far as should you get an APBT??? what are your wants for this dog? pet, show, working? How active are you and how much time will you have per day to work the dog out?? APBT's are a bit more high strung then the other bully breeds, they need to be worked out and kept active. A bored dog is a destructive dog so if you get a high energy dog and you dont give him means to express that energy he is going to have that pent up and may take it out on your furniture and other valuables lol. 
For a 1st time owner I would suggest a am staff or even american bully {if you are still prepared to deal with dog aggression IF it comes up, if not then I think you are looking at the wrong breeds} or even looking at a shelter dog that maybe resembles a bully looking breed { with shelter dogs even if they label it as a certain breed you more often then not are getting a mix }.
Are you looking for a dog you can take to dog parks and play with other dogs?


----------



## Watcheke (Dec 13, 2012)

I'm looking for a dog as a companion. Not shows or anything like that haha. I'm prepared to spend at least an hour outdoors with my dog, and I have had other dogs before, just not a pitbull. So I'll be home with the dog all day minus 2 to 3 hours in the morning. I really appreciate the feedback by the way, you guys are great.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

DA is the easiest thing to avoid. Don't expose an apbt to other uncontrolled dogs!
In a single dog home there is no better breed of dog for companionship. WAy way better and more predictable than labradors lol


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Ya I agree I hate labs been bit by so many lol. I think just comes down to your activity level , APBT I think are a higher energy dog if you want to go that route then just make sure you can work them out each day and give them an outlet to burn it off. I prefer bullys I find they are laid back but ready to go when I want, Mine are active and in shape but if im having a busy day or sick day and just cant get out they are more then happy to chill on the couch with me all day. If all you want is a companion dog have you thought of looking at rescues or breed specific shelters for a dog? They have lots of bully breeds there. If not an you are set on a registered dog just let us know what you want and we can maybe help locate a good breeder. Do you have a style of dog you are more drawn too? am staff , apbt or bullys?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Here is a good thread kind of shows the differences in a visual perspective 
http://www.gopitbull.com/goldmine/15410-visual-comparison-top-winning-ukc-akc-adba-dogs.html


----------



## Watcheke (Dec 13, 2012)

You guys are so helpful!!!! I honestly have no specific style. I like the ones with stafford in them, just so they aren't too big. I have been to my shelter so many times and i just wasnt positive about pits because of the negative wrap they get for "extreme" dog aggression. I loved all the ones I met immediately, and I certainly see why people are so defensive of them. They deserve to be defended, from my limited experiences with them. As far as preference goes, No important details; just a good friend to do stuff with. 

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Watcheke (Dec 13, 2012)

I guess if I had to pick, these are my favorites. Still, no important preference!! Thanks for the pics though, very interesting to see the differences.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm so glad we could help! i like the fact that u are willing to learn! keep doin what ur doin! ask all the questions u can think of and eventually u will find the dog for u! where abouts are u from?


----------



## Watcheke (Dec 13, 2012)

I live in Pittsburgh, PA. And thank you, I was in between asking because I was afraid of the possible responses but I'm really determined so I'll probably be all over this forum. I love how much experience all of you have, it's really helpful. These dogs seem amazing, and I want to experience that, too.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

it sounds like you have the right approach so far. i think you "get it" that bulldogs require specific behavior management, training, exercise, precautions. etc.
i would also like to add... responsible ownership goes beyond your relationship with the dog. there is a social component that can be unsettling for a first timer. you and your dog will become targets for the uninformed and misguided. this includes neighbors, family and friends, police, city officials, judges, the list goes on and on.
i'm not saying you are obligated to become an activist. but it helps to have a thick skin. be prepared for the dirty looks. underhanded comments.and loaded questions about your "dangerous breed". arm yourself with knowledge.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

There are a lot of breeds prone to dog-aggression. Plenty of big, tough working dogs have it to a degree. Terriers, too. I'd say with APBTs, its hit or miss, and it can be influenced by the pedigree and the dog's environment. I always end up with some kind of aggression because I like firey redheads. I let my dogs interact like "normal" dogs up to the point where they can't anymore. Then we do what we have to do to keep everybody safe. My dogs get the same training as any other dog. Problem-solving, IMHO, is the same no matter what breed you're dealing with.


----------



## Watcheke (Dec 13, 2012)

What would you say the energy level of a pitbull puppy is? I know energy levels differ greatly in breeds, I've had quite a few completely different ones. Also, does gender make any difference? Are boys more likely to fight than girls because of dominance or is that just another random statement? I have been doing a lot of research and this forum has been most helpful; the rest of them are all over the place.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

You will never be able to predict the level a DA a dog will have until it happens, if it happens. My boy is 3y/o and not DA however he is DR (dog reactive). I never know how he will react to a specific dog so I always go slow with introductions and I have learned body language. I follow his lead. When he tenses, stares I usually will remove him from the situation. You must take the time to train him as soon as you complete a 2 week shut down. Have you thought of volunteering at a shelter and work with the bully breeds there? Or opt to foster. There is a lot of support and a wealth of knowledge when participating in these types of situations. It will give you first hand experience with the breed without the full commitment until you make a final decision. I commend you for your willingness to learn about the breed and ask questions. Good luck.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Watcheke said:


> What would you say the energy level of a pitbull puppy is? I know energy levels differ greatly in breeds, I've had quite a few completely different ones. Also, does gender make any difference? Are boys more likely to fight than girls because of dominance or is that just another random statement?


The energy level differs. One of mine was very calm as a puppy, and adapted well to being a couch dog. At 9 years old now, she will sleep in the house, play when play is offered, and still likes to go out for training or walks. Her energy level is very adaptable. Much like when she was a puppy. My other dog is 5, and has always had a higher energy level. I typically put her out in her yard when it's nice, otherwise she'll drive me nuts with her need to do stuff.

My gender experience has been the opposite. I've never kept two males together, usually mixed pairs or multiple females with a male. Typically the girls are the ones to start the fight, sometimes even attacking the males. Boys seem to tolerate a level of bitchy behavior from females, and don't blow up unless they have to. (There are, of course, exceptions.) Especially intact males, they seem to realize that treating the ladies respectfully is key to getting a chance to breed later. LOL! Or maybe I'm overthinking that. But the point is, my girls don't need a reason to fight, but the boys I've been around typically have to be pushed into it. It's certainly more serious when the boys do spark up because they're bigger and stronger. As with dogs generally, there is a greater risk with same-sex pairs.


----------



## Watcheke (Dec 13, 2012)

Thanks everyone. You're all such a bog help. I really do appreciate this. 

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

Watcheke said:


> Thank you so much for the information, I appreciate it. Is it difficult to manage their aggression toward other dogs? Would you recommend me getting one, even with no experience with the breed? I'm willing to learn and spend time doing stuff with him, but if dog aggression is a very serious problem with the breed and difficult to manage, I'm reluctant to try.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


I don't know if anyone else addressed this- I don't feel like reading through all the responses lol  
I had a very dog aggressive German Shepherd. He was big (100 lbs) and very strong, and little ol' 5'4 me could handle him. They can be controlled. It is sometimes tricky- no other dogs, NEVER trust your dog to be nice with other pooches. Until you know for sure, you can do controlled playdates with dogs you know are friendly and trust. My GSD got along with my Pet Bull, but NOT with any other dog.... but that was starting to fade too as she reached adulthood  We lost him to cancer earlier this year before anything bad happened, but we had already started keeping them separated unless an adult was RIGHT THERE with them at all times. But when you adopt, there's a good chance you'll find a non-DA dog. My girl in my siggy picture is the picture perfect multi-dog dog. She allows our Chihuahua mix to sleep on top of her, gently plays with our Mini Poodle and the Chi mix. It could have easily been the other way, and she would have been an only dog. But I do take precautions- supervision at all times. None of them is allowed to bully the other. We don't leave toys or chews laying around, and they ALL get crated at night, and if we need to leave the house. Just keep in mind- no dog parks, no unknown dogs, training is a must- as these are powerful dogs. Plenty of exercise and a good diet-- and the right dog-- make it totally worthwhile though.


----------



## Thaivo (May 23, 2012)

Omg here we go again with DNA and genes. I'm sorry, but Ill have to disagree with a lot of what people in here said. I'm not a breeder non an expert. But all my life I have raise pitbull..from 16 to now- 26 years old. Every dogs is not really different. People just need to stop looking at the dog as a breed. Just like Cesar Milan said " just look at the dog as a dog and not it breed" every dog are either aggressive or not. You can get any dogs with a high energy level and not train them and work them out hard enough to where they have enough for the day,then they will have builded up energy. And they will find a way to release that energy in to something else. Digging holes, fighting with other dogs, tearing up your house and on and on. That goes for every dogs. It got not thing to do with breed. Back then I was not educated enough to know these stuff. Always afraid my two male going fight and when they did, instead of fixing the problem. I separated them, which turn out to be even worst. Male dog all more likely to be more dog aggressive than female. But it all depend on the what level of energy your dog is. If you pick a mid- level energy dog that don't really play all day then chances are that dog will be mellow most of the day. With some walking- 1-2 miles a day and a lil biking, that dog will be just fine with any dogs. I hated when people kept on bringing out the pitbull standard. What a pit should be like. They should be dog aggressive but not human aggressive in order for them to be consider a real pitbull. Man get over it. That is so lame. My advice to you is do more research on how to train a dog..so you will be more educated and prepare for your new puppy- regardless of what breed it may be. Love, training, and spending time with your dog, he will be your # 1 companion. Always socialise your puppy with other well manner dogand well behave people's. Positive reinforcement and correction is the key to having a friendly dog with human and other dogs. I'm sorry I drag this thing to long. And to pitbull lover in this board, I ain't trying offended no one here. I just hated when people misguiding People with personal opinion. I hope this answer all your question. If you are not sure you can handle a (real pit) lol..then my advice is not to get a game pit. Get a blue pitbull with a good pedigree from a good breeder. Ask the breeder if all the dogs in their yard are well temperament: meaning no aggression toward dog and human. Ask if you could see the parent and grand parent of the pups playing together.Ask if you can pet their dogs. If all the dogs are friendly wagging their tail and licking you. Then chances are all that behave from the parent will be passing down to the pups. Dont ever buy fron a back yard breeders or breeders that chained their dogs up all day. It all boiled down to how the breeder breed the dogs. good breeder create good dogs.


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Thaivo said:


> Omg here we go again with DNA and genes. I'm sorry, but Ill have to disagree with a lot of what people in here said. I'm not a breeder non an expert. But all my life I have raise pitbull..from 16 to now- 26 years old. Every dogs is not really different. People just need to stop looking at the dog as a breed. Just like Cesar Milan said " just look at the dog as a dog and not it breed" every dog are either aggressive or not. You can get any dogs with a high energy level and not train them and work them out hard enough to where they have enough for the day,then they will have builded up energy. And they will find a way to release that energy in to something else. Digging holes, fighting with other dogs, tearing up your house and on and on. That goes for every dogs. It got not thing to do with breed. Back then I was not educated enough to know these stuff. Always afraid my two male going fight and when they did, instead of fixing the problem. I separated them, which turn out to be even worst. Male dog all more likely to be more dog aggressive than female. But it all depend on the what level of energy your dog is. If you pick a mid- level energy dog that don't really play all day then chances are that dog will be mellow most of the day. With some walking- 1-2 miles a day and a lil biking, that dog will be just fine with any dogs. I hated when people kept on bringing out the pitbull standard. What a pit should be like. They should be dog aggressive but not human aggressive in order for them to be consider a real pitbull. Man get over it. That is so lame. My advice to you is do more research on how to train a dog..so you will be more educated and prepare for your new puppy- regardless of what breed it may be. Love, training, and spending time with your dog, he will be your # 1 companion. Always socialise your puppy with other well manner dogand well behave people's. Positive reinforcement and correction is the key to having a friendly dog with human and other dogs. I'm sorry I drag this thing to long. And to pitbull lover in this board, I ain't trying offended no one here. I just hated when people misguiding People with personal opinion. I hope this answer all your question. If you are not sure you can handle a (real pit) lol..then my advice is not to get a game pit. Get a blue pitbull with a good pedigree from a good breeder. Ask the breeder if all the dogs in their yard are well temperament: meaning no aggression toward dog and human. Ask if you could see the parent and grand parent of the pups playing together.Ask if you can pet their dogs. If all the dogs are friendly wagging their tail and licking you. Then chances are all that behave from the parent will be passing down to the pups. Dont ever buy fron a back yard breeders or breeders that chained their dogs up all day. It all boiled down to how the breeder breed the dogs. good breeder create good dogs.


When you say get a "blue pitbull" are you referring to color? Because if so the color has absolutely nothing to do with anything. There isn't anything special about blue noses red noses etc. and to go back to your statement "if dog is exercised they won't fight" or something along those lines, I have family that own a pitbull. That dog is exercised, walked and loved all day long. He also attacked their blue heeler for no reason. I have a blue heeler mix. She loves Cain, but will attack any other dog without warning. She has to be watched closely and put on her tie out outside. She is well exercised, loved, fed etc but she still doesn't get along with other dogs beside Cain. It can happen to any dog any situation.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Thaivo said:


> Omg here we go again with DNA and genes. I'm sorry, but Ill have to disagree with a lot of what people in here said. I'm not a breeder non an expert. But all my life I have raise pitbull..from 16 to now- 26 years old. Every dogs is not really different. People just need to stop looking at the dog as a breed. Just like Cesar Milan said " just look at the dog as a dog and not it breed" every dog are either aggressive or not. You can get any dogs with a high energy level and not train them and work them out hard enough to where they have enough for the day,then they will have builded up energy. And they will find a way to release that energy in to something else. Digging holes, fighting with other dogs, tearing up your house and on and on. That goes for every dogs. It got not thing to do with breed. Back then I was not educated enough to know these stuff. Always afraid my two male going fight and when they did, instead of fixing the problem. I separated them, which turn out to be even worst. Male dog all more likely to be more dog aggressive than female. But it all depend on the what level of energy your dog is. If you pick a mid- level energy dog that don't really play all day then chances are that dog will be mellow most of the day. With some walking- 1-2 miles a day and a lil biking, that dog will be just fine with any dogs. I hated when people kept on bringing out the pitbull standard. What a pit should be like. They should be dog aggressive but not human aggressive in order for them to be consider a real pitbull. Man get over it. That is so lame. My advice to you is do more research on how to train a dog..so you will be more educated and prepare for your new puppy- regardless of what breed it may be. Love, training, and spending time with your dog, he will be your # 1 companion. Always socialise your puppy with other well manner dogand well behave people's. Positive reinforcement and correction is the key to having a friendly dog with human and other dogs. I'm sorry I drag this thing to long. And to pitbull lover in this board, I ain't trying offended no one here. I just hated when people misguiding People with personal opinion. I hope this answer all your question. If you are not sure you can handle a (real pit) lol..then my advice is not to get a game pit. Get a blue pitbull with a good pedigree from a good breeder. Ask the breeder if all the dogs in their yard are well temperament: meaning no aggression toward dog and human. Ask if you could see the parent and grand parent of the pups playing together.Ask if you can pet their dogs. If all the dogs are friendly wagging their tail and licking you. Then chances are all that behave from the parent will be passing down to the pups. Dont ever buy fron a back yard breeders or breeders that chained their dogs up all day. It all boiled down to how the breeder breed the dogs. good breeder create good dogs.


. "My advice is not to get a game pit. Get a blue pitbull..." Because you know color really effects the temperament of a dog.... While he's downing everybody else's advice please take his with a grain of salt. The only "real pit" is an APBT color has nothing to do with that. Lolz!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Princesspaola21 said:


> . "My advice is not to get a game pit. Get a blue pitbull..." Because you know color really effects the temperament of a dog.... While he's downing everybody else's advice please take his with a grain of salt. The only "real pit" is an APBT color has nothing to do with that. Lolz!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Agreed!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Thaivo.... pshaw! I'm so glad that u were able to come in a shed some light ... not. I don't like to be rude but u did kinda come of that way. Owning dogs for 16 years and watching Cesar doesn't make u an expert in this field. Cesar is an idiot who doesn't truthfully run the show. And ur foolsih for telling this gal to get a "blue pit bull from a good breeder".... haha, case in point a blue APBT off of Lisa at Performance Knls would be a hand full for a new owner. And if ur speaking about an American Bully, well they have less energy cuz the blood is so watered down. But why not adopt why does she have to get a dog from a good breeder. My blue shelter mutt came to me with a handful of commands, potty trained, crate trained, vetted, chipped, and fixed.

About ur comment about tired dogs not fighting. Thats not true in the least. A true DA dog that has any drive to him will not give up untill he gets what he wants. My dog is not DA neither is my foster, however the play real hard and real loud. They don't usually even stop when they are tired. Oh and they are both males if that matters, since u said males are more likely to be DA, which is also a garbage statement. 

But over all I would like to point out that veiws like urs are what's doing this breed a disservice. These breeds ARE different than other breeds. Genetics DO play a part of how the dogs behaves. And DA CANNOT be fixed, it can be managed. Ur attempts to crate and rotate failed because u didn't dedicate the time, not because u didn't "fix" the dogs.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> Thaivo.... pshaw! I'm so glad that u were able to come in a shed some light ... not. I don't like to be rude but u did kinda come of that way. Owning dogs for 16 years and watching Cesar doesn't make u an expert in this field. Cesar is an idiot who doesn't truthfully run the show. And ur foolsih for telling this gal to get a "blue pit bull from a good breeder".... haha, case in point a blue APBT off of Lisa at Performance Knls would be a hand full for a new owner. And if ur speaking about an American Bully, well they have less energy cuz the blood is so watered down. But why not adopt why does she have to get a dog from a good breeder. My blue shelter mutt came to me with a handful of commands, potty trained, crate trained, vetted, chipped, and fixed.
> 
> About ur comment about tired dogs not fighting. Thats not true in the least. A true DA dog that has any drive to him will not give up untill he gets what he wants. My dog is not DA neither is my foster, however the play real hard and real loud. They don't usually even stop when they are tired. Oh and they are both males if that matters, since u said males are more likely to be DA, which is also a garbage statement.
> 
> But over all I would like to point out that veiws like urs are what's doing this breed a disservice. These breeds ARE different than other breeds. Genetics DO play a part of how the dogs behaves. And DA CANNOT be fixed, it can be managed. Ur attempts to crate and rotate failed because u didn't dedicate the time, not because u didn't "fix" the dogs.


I have to spread the love Lauren...


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Thaivo said:


> Omg here we go again with DNA and genes. I'm sorry, but Ill have to disagree with a lot of what people in here said. I'm not a breeder non an expert. But all my life I have raise pitbull..from 16 to now- 26 years old. Every dogs is not really different. People just need to stop looking at the dog as a breed. Just like Cesar Milan said " just look at the dog as a dog and not it breed" every dog are either aggressive or not. You can get any dogs with a high energy level and not train them and work them out hard enough to where they have enough for the day,then they will have builded up energy. And they will find a way to release that energy in to something else. Digging holes, fighting with other dogs, tearing up your house and on and on. That goes for every dogs. It got not thing to do with breed. Back then I was not educated enough to know these stuff. Always afraid my two male going fight and when they did, instead of fixing the problem. I separated them, which turn out to be even worst. Male dog all more likely to be more dog aggressive than female. But it all depend on the what level of energy your dog is. If you pick a mid- level energy dog that don't really play all day then chances are that dog will be mellow most of the day. With some walking- 1-2 miles a day and a lil biking, that dog will be just fine with any dogs. I hated when people kept on bringing out the pitbull standard. What a pit should be like. They should be dog aggressive but not human aggressive in order for them to be consider a real pitbull. Man get over it. That is so lame. My advice to you is do more research on how to train a dog..so you will be more educated and prepare for your new puppy- regardless of what breed it may be. Love, training, and spending time with your dog, he will be your # 1 companion. Always socialise your puppy with other well manner dogand well behave people's. Positive reinforcement and correction is the key to having a friendly dog with human and other dogs. I'm sorry I drag this thing to long. And to pitbull lover in this board, I ain't trying offended no one here. I just hated when people misguiding People with personal opinion. I hope this answer all your question. If you are not sure you can handle a (real pit) lol..then my advice is not to get a game pit. Get a blue pitbull with a good pedigree from a good breeder. Ask the breeder if all the dogs in their yard are well temperament: meaning no aggression toward dog and human. Ask if you could see the parent and grand parent of the pups playing together.Ask if you can pet their dogs. If all the dogs are friendly wagging their tail and licking you. Then chances are all that behave from the parent will be passing down to the pups. Dont ever buy fron a back yard breeders or breeders that chained their dogs up all day. It all boiled down to how the breeder breed the dogs. good breeder create good dogs.


This is clearly not the right forum for you if you disagree with the vast majority of members on this site. I can recommend a few fur mommy facebook groups where your know it all, closed minded attitude will fit right in...


----------



## mi16reisen (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi Emily,

I am a first time pit owner too. And I'm proud to say that I'm training her for work. She's a trailing dog for search and rescue and she's doing extremely well. I didn't intend for a working dog-I only wanted a dog that I could do things with like hiking, biking, running, swimming, so I needed a medium to large sized breed, and pit bull breeds definitely fit into that category. They're wonderfully versatile and self-socializers (typically).

I am a true novice. To some people I probably have no business owning a pit, but I've been researching and doing a lot of things on the side to ensure that I've done everything humanly possible to nourish and nurture my pup. The fact that my dog is in SAR is also helping me feel a little bit better about this whole thing. I don't openly tell people that she's my first "real" dog, but when I do people are surprised.

When people ask me, "Why'd you pick a pit bull?" I tell them that I picked the dog first, then the breed. I have not met many dogs like mine. They might look the same, or different-but her drive and energy, her goofy and carefree personality, these are things that I looked for first before considering her breed. I've bonded with my pup and I have the same glowing beaming pride that I have for her than I would for a child.

Sure, members of the same breed will have certain characteristics that match, such as possible DA, drive, etc. But I am going to be the unpopular voice to say that please pick the dog first, then consider its breed. Every dog is different, even if the same breed, same litter.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Thaivo said:


> Omg here we go again with DNA and genes. I'm sorry, but Ill have to disagree with a lot of what people in here said.


I'm having a hard time figuring out what specifically you're disagreeing with. But your whole post was kind of a garbled mess. Please, learn to check your spelling and use paragraph breaks. It adds more weight to your argument if you can be understood.



> I'm not a breeder non an expert. But all my life I have raise pitbull..from 16 to now- 26 years old.


I'm not a breeder either, but how many dogs have you raised in 10 years? I've lived with these dogs for 24 years, and spent part of that time living with a breeder and a total of 13 APBTs. I've shown, trailed and titled dogs in that time as well. I was given National Obedience Handler for 2011 for putting a UCDX on one of my dogs. And in my 24 years with these dogs, I've had to solve a lot of problems, dealt with a lot of aggression. If you're going to cite experience, make it matter.



> You can get any dogs with a high energy level and not train them and work them out hard enough to where they have enough for the day,then they will have builded up energy. And they will find a way to release that energy in to something else. Digging holes, fighting with other dogs, tearing up your house and on and on. That goes for every dogs. It got not thing to do with breed.


The OP has already stated experience with other breeds, so I didn't see where this thread needed to be Basic Dog Training 101. As stated in my first post, problem solving is universal, not by the breed.



> Male dog all more likely to be more dog aggressive than female.


False.



> They should be dog aggressive but not human aggressive in order for them to be consider a real pitbull. Man get over it. That is so lame.


*looks around* I'm sorry, did you just argue with yourself in public? Settle down Rainman.

:rain:



> Positive reinforcement and correction is the key to having a friendly dog with human and other dogs.


False. If that were so, anybody could pick up a book and make dog-friendly dogs. Having realistic expectations about the type of dog you're getting and how it fits into your lifestyle is key. APBT = good chance of dog-aggression, no matter how many cookies or collar pops you throw at them. And once it has started up, you can't train it away. You can only hope to control it.



> I just hated when people misguiding People with personal opinion.


What are you doing? Basing your replies on TV and 10 years of raising pit bulls, as far as I can tell, and that's personal opinion as well.



> Get a blue pitbull with a good pedigree from a good breeder.


What was that bit about hating personal opinions again? Color = temperament?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Thaivo said:


> Omg here we go again with DNA and genes. I'm sorry, but Ill have to disagree with a lot of what people in here said. I'm not a breeder non an expert. But all my life I have raise pitbull..from 16 to now- 26 years old. Every dogs is not really different. People just need to stop looking at the dog as a breed. Just like Cesar Milan said " just look at the dog as a dog and not it breed" every dog are either aggressive or not. You can get any dogs with a high energy level and not train them and work them out hard enough to where they have enough for the day,then they will have builded up energy. And they will find a way to release that energy in to something else. Digging holes, fighting with other dogs, tearing up your house and on and on. That goes for every dogs. It got not thing to do with breed. Back then I was not educated enough to know these stuff. Always afraid my two male going fight and when they did, instead of fixing the problem. I separated them, which turn out to be even worst. Male dog all more likely to be more dog aggressive than female. But it all depend on the what level of energy your dog is. If you pick a mid- level energy dog that don't really play all day then chances are that dog will be mellow most of the day. With some walking- 1-2 miles a day and a lil biking, that dog will be just fine with any dogs. I hated when people kept on bringing out the pitbull standard. What a pit should be like. They should be dog aggressive but not human aggressive in order for them to be consider a real pitbull. Man get over it. That is so lame. My advice to you is do more research on how to train a dog..so you will be more educated and prepare for your new puppy- regardless of what breed it may be. Love, training, and spending time with your dog, he will be your # 1 companion. Always socialise your puppy with other well manner dogand well behave people's. Positive reinforcement and correction is the key to having a friendly dog with human and other dogs. I'm sorry I drag this thing to long. And to pitbull lover in this board, I ain't trying offended no one here. I just hated when people misguiding People with personal opinion. I hope this answer all your question. If you are not sure you can handle a (real pit) lol..then my advice is not to get a game pit. Get a blue pitbull with a good pedigree from a good breeder. Ask the breeder if all the dogs in their yard are well temperament: meaning no aggression toward dog and human. Ask if you could see the parent and grand parent of the pups playing together.Ask if you can pet their dogs. If all the dogs are friendly wagging their tail and licking you. Then chances are all that behave from the parent will be passing down to the pups. Dont ever buy fron a back yard breeders or breeders that chained their dogs up all day. It all boiled down to how the breeder breed the dogs. good breeder create good dogs.


As a senior member of this forum I urge all new members to do actual research and do not listen to people like this who are doing more damage than good with their denial and lack of understanding about genetics and this breed in general.

This post ranks up with some of the stupidest I have ever seen on this forum when people try to pretend they know what they are talking about.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Great post Holly. I gotta spread the love 

I fully agree. And I'm guessing when he says he raised "pit bulls" he's not talking about real APBTs but some sort of mix or look a like. The APBT is a high drive working breed and NO their not just like every other dog. This breed was made to be the ultimate warrior and yes Dog Aggression is in their genetics. Not all will be DA but you can't simply turn a blind eye to their history and creation. This mentality and statements like "it's all in how you raise them" and "their lovers not fighters" is seriously damaging!! So many times people hold this as truth and end up having problems later and not knowing why, and thinking their something wrong with their dog. If you really think DA is a myth and something curable then just take a look at Craig's list. There are literally hundreds of people trying to find their "pit bulls" new homes cause they can't get along with house mates anymore. Why exactly do you think that is? It's because people turn a blind eye to the issue and do nothing to prevent issues and solve the problem.


----------



## Watcheke (Dec 13, 2012)

Thanks everyone besides the guy who can't spell and tried to tell me that color makes a difference. Honestly, I've never had a Pittbull and I'm still 99% positive that I lost brain cells attempting to decipher what I was reading. I'm only 20, so I'm not trying to act superior to anyone on here, but come on. You cited cesar Milan. I'm really trying to learn, so please don't contradict the people trying to help me. To everyone else, keep it coming. Your advice is not only helping me understand, but is giving me butterflies because I'm pretty much sold. 

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

I respect this guys opinion. I don't agree totally. I see where a lack of knowledge would lead one to believe that they are correct in balling all the bulldogs together and say they are apbt. There fore the misconception put on the breed would be gospel to the ignorant. This isn't a battle of who is smarter, it's about handling their own dogs properly according to the dog. The last thing any owner wants is to underestimate the breed as a whole and let that 1 dog screw it up for the rest. Take from this thread what you want but I highly recommend you ignore the ignorance


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

this guys is saying breed doesn't determine behavioral traits.... but the color of a dog does?
WOWZERS. where is Will so we can hear something outlandish and hilarious?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

To the OP. sound like you e got a good head on your shoulders and are on the right path  lol @ Cesar Millan :rofl: I always laugh at those people who look at him like he's god. He's not the best trainer in the world, there and plenty of better trainers who really know bulldogs.  he's just an image that AP sells. They only show you what they want you to see not all of what's going on


----------



## Buddylover (Dec 13, 2012)

This is for the second post. Did you ever think maybe the blue heeler attacked the pit first. Because blue heelers can be super protective and territorial. I know because I own both a blue heeler and a APBT and the heeler is constantly trying to create dominance over the pit. Even though she is much smaller. Witch is why a lot of people question which dog started the fight

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## patty (Nov 11, 2012)

Yes if you feel that you can handle a dog, then a Pit bull will make an excellent choice. It is how you raise/train them that makes them a great dog. You have to be willing to work with them and it can all work out just fine


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Heelers are tenacious and dominant by nature....it's in their DNA:cheers:


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh man, those heelers :rofl: they can be quite spunky little things. We had a Queensland that would heard our Chesapeake around the yard like a cow when she was bored. She really liked joggers at the park too :rofl:


----------

